# Cold Drafts - Do We Need Screens?



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi All

Just returned from a few days at Black Knowl in the new forest. The first couple of days the temperature was really cold and we struggled getting the van to a comfortable temperature inside. With the Trauma heater (gas only) mounted towards the rear, the back end was usually ok but we found the front drafty and cold, particually when sat on the cab passenger chair (spun around to face into the van).

I think the problem is the warm air hitting the windscreen and side windows, cooling and dropping to floor level thus creating a draft. We also struggled finding the optimum night temperature.

So, I am considering two options and wondered what comments you guys might care to make?

*1. Fit windscreen covers.* But internal or external? Will they help with this problem?

*2. Buy a small oil filled radiator or convector heater.* Mainly for background heating and night time use.

In the mornings we also suffered with the bottom half of the cab windows being covered in condensation. I would like to stop this if at all possible. Certainly I would rather spend time taking down screens (inside or out) than mopping up condensation!

Thanks in advance for any comments.

Mark


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We too have just returned from the New Forest.

We use external screens and a small oil-filled radiator.

We found that at times we had to open the Heki as it was getting to warm!!

Previous to that we were at Warren Farm, Somerset. By having the radiator on 24/7 we were able to keep nice and cosy.

IMO exterior screens are a *must*. The gas heating should be able to cope, but the radiator makes excellent background heating and saves an awful lot of gas.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi,

The only way you will stop windscreen condensation is to fit outside windscreen covers, a cheap alternative is to use large bubble wrap cut to size and fitted with suction cups.

As to drafts in the front, you may find that it is coming through the door pillars in which case put some expanded foam rubber up them to seal them off.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Mark

To answer your questions in order . . . .

1). External (Definitely. Internal will *not *stop condensation.)

2). Don't bother until you've tried it with screens - you probably won't need it.

3). An external screen will stop all but the tiniest amount of condensation at the bottom of the screen, and it won't be enough to run down the window.

4). You won't need to take them off. >> These << and probably the Silverscreens versions as well, have velcro down the "corners" so you can lower the main windscreen part during the day without removing the screen.

And 5). Suggest you do a search, or even look back only to yesterday or the day before. There was quite a bit on screen covers then, and over time there must be several hundred posts.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Keeping Warm*

Our last van was a Pollensa, very nice to but ruddy cold in winter.

What we always did was fit an external Silver Screen and position a 2Kw fan heater between the front seats. We also used electric blankets when required.
In preparation I removed the cab door panels a duct-taped over all of the holes except the bottom, give the insides a good WD40 ing then fill wherever you can with Polystyrene, replace panel. I also removed the seat belt covers and filled with insulation (think I used wool).
When stationary close all dashboard heating vents.
When travelling we used to hang a blanket over the back of the seats to help prevent the cab air from shooting to the van rear.

Upon studying your Avatar may I also suggest you close the Skylight :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*daft*

Hi
Dont forget to shut all the heater grills on the dashboard as we get a draft if we dont do that.
Also the vent to fridge has a draft so we put the cover on.
We are all cosy then.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

All of the above from our experience ! We found in our last two vans that we would often have a temperature in the 30s near the roof and in the 10s on the floor.

Have you got a thermostat on your gas heater ? Ours had been mounted high up above the TV shelf ( which also doubled as a kettle shelf). Hence, as soon as the TV was on, or the kettle or hot air rose, as it does, the thermostat switched the heater off. We had one fitted on the edge of a bed at floor level and found it much more effective. You can also buy quite cheap remote thermostats so you can fit them where they work best.

We also found it helped, even on the coldest night, to leave the roof vent open a crack. This had the effect of stopping quite so much temperature stratification and preventing a lot of condensation. 

G


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Mark,

The external screens are a MUST, however, the other major change we found was to move the cab heater "air" control from "fresh" to "recirculate."
That alone did help to reduce the cold in the cab area.

Personally speaking, don't go for internal screens. They are a pain to install, and don't do anything to stop the condensation build up. Go for the externals.

Jock.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Do follow all the advice already given but here is a tip/suggestion :

We suffered the same thing ...it was all down to draughts... so what I did was I took the van out on the next cold and really windy day, parked up in the most exposed position I could find and set about working out where they all came from. I moved the van around so that each side came under the cold blast.

Your cab will be like ours so as already suggested check the door pillars where the seat belts come out, check the vent in the door itself. I carefully filled the pillar with insulation wool (avoid hindering the seat belt) and sealed off the door vents at the back of the door with clear tape. Around the fridge was another place that a howling gale came from, some silicone sealant did those...

So next time a stiff northerly is forecast get the van to the top of the nearest hill and check out those draughts.

When you have it all sealed up ...don't forget to crack open a window a little to allow some fresh air in :wink: 

mike


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

We have some awful draughts in our wagon, so much so that you can even feel them when driving in the cab! 

Worst one at night seems to be coming from the supports to the over cab bed area and the original separating structure between cab and van... 

We use inner screens which helps the condensation inside the windscreen but the rest of the van especially the sunroofs and windows in the over cab area actually drip overnight- which is nice to wake up to! The walls of the washroom area were also covered in a dew.

I want to get some work done on it to help with things like this as I would not have a clue where to start. Winter can be quite hard to contend with 3 bodies in a confined space.

I have got a dehumidifier running in there whilst on hook up at home and hopefully this will remove whatever residual there is.


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses so far, keep them coming!

Just to answer some (in no particular order):

No, our fire only has the heat setting adjuster, so there is no other room stat as such.

Closing the cab heat vents and re-circulating control - never thought of that, good one!

Closing the sky light (pneumatician). Never thought of that either? Does it make a difference if the main door is open or not? Also, that is not actually a skylight. It is a roof spoiler which helps to keep the front end of the van in contact with the road when at speed on the motorways. Don't forget the wardrobe with the wifes clothes in is near the rear and tends to lift the front of the vehicle!!! PS. do you work for a pneumatics company and if so who?

It looks like the external screens are the preferred option and perhaps coupled with a small electric heater.

I like the idea of electric heating as it saves on the gas! My previous caravan had electric and gas with three selectable output ratings and room stat and we hardly ever used the gas heater except for quick initial heat up.

Mark.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello littlenell! 

Please read this entire thread again as you seem to have missed a major point appertaining to draughts and condensation. :roll: 

There is a very clear consensus among experienced motorhomers that internal screens do NOT help condensation. They help to create it! That's why you having water dripping in the morning! :roll: 

We close the air vents at night and ensure the EXTERNAL SCREENS are fitted snugly to the cab area, and we have NO, NIL, ZERO condensation! NOTHING, NOWT, NOUGHT... :roll: 

Either contact a firm like Silver Screens, Taylormade or OutdoorBits, OR get down to your local DIY store and buy a roll of loft insulation, the thin stuff with reflective layers. Then make your own EXTERNAL screens. 

While I take a nap, perhaps you could find the time to do a search for "insulation screens" etc...

Good luck! :wink:


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for making me feel like a complete numpty...I will remove myself from this thread poste haste in case I cause others to fall into a narcoleptic state


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

External screens are the way to go. Additional heating may not be required. I have some original silver screens that will fit your van. PM me if interested.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Snatch Andysam's hand off quick before someone else does!!!! I've just spent the weekend in the Harmony with my backside pointing towards the North Sea, 50 yds from the cliff in torrential rain and force 8 gale.

The only thing I have bought was external silverscreens. It was a terrifying 2 days and nights - but there was not a drop of condensation. They are magic!!!! I had no heating on but opened a rooflight when boiling morning kettle, and wandered about in stark without shivering. (Inside the van of course).

You don't need to sort back doors, but for those in panel vans - I reckon extending back window curtain to floor level might be good.


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

How do you DIYers secure the insulation to the glass.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

There was a van parked near me recently with a silver screen type thing over the bonnet and radiator grill. I assume it did something useful.


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I been thinkin' about doing that John, - since watching 'Ice road truckers!'


----------

